# BlackBox 1.0.2 (CPUZ Alternative)



## Polarman (Dec 28, 2008)

I just tried out this :

Blackbox 1.0.2 (Newest release). It's an alternative to CPUZ. There's a 32bit and a 64bit version.












It's pretty good , i like it. 

You can get it here:

http://blackbox.hardwaremania.com/en/download


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2008)

i like it too, seems to give more info than CPU-z, d/l now.

thnx polarman


----------

